# Curved Trestle Bridges, et al



## smokey

I'm going to need to span a long distance on my layout, like 5' long (!). I know no one kit is gonna fill this bill, but what would y'all look for in a project like this? I want some of it to accept a 22"r, but 90% will be straight. 

What combo of truss/girder/arch span/whatever would you recommend? On page 487 of the new Walthers book is a sweet piece, $120 tho!! How tough would it be to scratch build something like this?

Thanks.
Smokey


----------



## sptrains.com

It would be helpful to know what era you're modeling. A pure tressle bridge isn't really appropriate for modern diesels, but would be perfect for the late 1800's.

If I was doing it, I'd probably go with cut stone archs for most of it, and then do a warran truss bridge to span a larger area, but without seeing the surrounding area, it's tough to know for sure what would look best. 

Take a look at this viaduct bridge by faller, it's a stunner.

Overall there are tons of options within the industry, just in HO we have 169 different bridge / piers in stock, so I'm sure with a little research you'll find the perfect solution.


----------



## smokey

Wait... what's an era  :laugh: ?!!?

I dunno, mine's gonna be mid to late 50 to early 80s  :laugh: !!! (leaves me plenty of options open!!)

Well, I don't need it bent anymore, so pure straight's gonna work. And that'll probably turn out to be a 150' truss with a pair of girders at the ends, maybe sized to fit. I actually just came across an article for scratch-builing girders to fit in an older MR. ...It get's the gears a spinnin'!!

Anyway... we'll see. It's getting closer .

And thank you very much for the detailed search you provided, SP


----------



## Lownen

smokey said:


> Well, I don't need it bent anymore, so pure straight's gonna work...


How disappointing. I love curved trestles. I think they show off a train like nothing else can.


----------



## Boston&Maine

Lownen said:


> How disappointing. I love curved trestles. I think they show off a train like nothing else can.


I see your point, but I personally like straight trestles better... I like being able to see the train in a line, however you want to phrase that, LOL...

Mmm, looks like fun


----------



## smokey

Well... I might be going bent trestle after all... I'll know here soon.

I had the track and road bed down, wired in a loop to keep the 6yo occupied while I finished other aspects and... tore it all down  !! 2 months of work!! I didn't like the layout of the track. Actually, it wasn't so much the track as the way it would have had to been scenicked that stopped me. It would have been tough to make it... realistic, I guess. (if you missed it, it was a modified Atlas Apex and Hypotenuse).

I drew up my own plans and really dig it now... if it fits. I plan to expand the table about a foot in width and maybe two in length. I've started laying track down for the mock-up.

It'll have a semi-dedicated passenger line that will drop down below table level to make it look like it went out of town and a regular freight-style line. It'll be double main for a bit and I'm gonna try to make a double ended yard (the last was dead-ended.

Well, back to work!! The more time I spend here is less there. 

L8R


----------



## sptrains.com

Back to work Smokey! Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Don Chovanec

I made a trestle bridge and it worked out pretty well except that it did not hold up to the stress of my trains going over it. It got some movement near the top by the track so I would make sure that it is checked out a few times to be sure it is secured after you start using it. I finally took mine off and made a bridge with fake cement securing it. But I would use a trestle again sometime because they look so great with a train going over it. My problem could have been faulty construction or wrong glue or something. I have seen many on layouts that last forever. I think if you could use a few tiny brads here and there in the framework to help secure it would look authentic and be stronger.


----------

